# Is Studying Medical Still A Good Career In 2020?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

According to me, If you have an interest in pursuing your career in the medical field then you should go. As of data jobs for doctors will increase by 70% in the whole world in the next 5–10 years


----------

